# compro volkswagen a 106



## mpbk (22 Sep 2015)

venderé en 125 en un mes.


----------



## Registrador (22 Sep 2015)

Pillo sitio para owned del mes.

Alguien puede poner el video de aquel _hijbersor _que recomendaba comprar gowex despues de que se destapase el timo y que luego, cuando ya lo habia perdido todo, salia diciendo que le habian enganado?


----------



## burbujadetrufas (22 Sep 2015)

Mal hecho, mañana estarán a 80...


----------



## mpbk (22 Sep 2015)

100 acciones.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2015)

Mucha fe tenemos para una empresa que tiene que aprovisionar varios "Cristianos Ronaldos"


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (22 Sep 2015)

La verdad es que es tentador. P/E de 5.03 y dividendos de 4.5%


----------



## Trastu (22 Sep 2015)

Este inversor confía en que la Merkel salvará a la Volkswagen, buenismo en estado puro vamos como apostar a los caballos, los galgos o hacer quinielas. A eso algunos le llaman invertir.


----------



## HARLEY66 (22 Sep 2015)

Yo estoy por pillar 1000 acciones pero me da palo que en dos dias esten a 90 ......
Hago caso a mpbk o no?


----------



## Chortina Premium (22 Sep 2015)

Creo que cometes un error, pinta mal el tema yankie, pero que muy mal.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (22 Sep 2015)

Trastu dijo:


> Este inversor confía en que la Merkel salvará a la Volkswagen, buenismo en estado puro vamos como apostar a los caballos, los galgos o hacer quinielas. A eso algunos le llaman invertir.



Es una apuesta arriesgada pero en VW hay muchos intereses públicos en juego por lo que yo no descarto para nada un rescate y/o una bajada de pantalones de la culogordo a cambio de que se reduzca la multa.


----------



## XXavier (22 Sep 2015)

Es buen momento para invertir en VW para vender dentro de un año y ganar, como poco, un 10%.

Si yo no lo hago es porque soy muy prudente, y no me gustan las inversiones especulativas...


----------



## aeagleinmyflag (22 Sep 2015)

Tío estás seguro de lo que haces? Déjate de números psicológicos ni andar buscando soportes imaginarios. 
Recuerdo cuando llegó a dispararse hasta los 1000€ por un cierre masivo de cortos hace 7 u 8 años hubo gente que perdió hasta la camisa y hasta un millonario que iba largo acabo pegándose un tiro. Yo mismo abrí un corto cuando bajando por los 700€ y por la volatilidad me acojoné y lo acabé cerrando. Hoy iría ganado una burrada , teniendo en cuenta que era un aplacamiento de 1:15 + los intereses que pagan por una posición corta en CFDs.

El millonario alemán Adolf Merckle se suicida tras perder cientos de millones en Bolsa | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## 4motion (22 Sep 2015)

Yo creo que puede ser una buena oportunidad, VW no caera, y las acciones van a subir a la larga SEGURO.

Ahora mismo ando seco pero si no fuese asi, le metia algo.


----------



## Kalevala (22 Sep 2015)

10600 merkeles a VW.
Entrada 106 dia 22-Sept
Salida 125 antes del 22-Oct

Stop loss?
Que porcentaje de tu cartera son esos 10600 merkeles? A mi me parece que vas sobrado!

Iremos viendo, que decia el ciego


----------



## burbujadetrufas (22 Sep 2015)

Hombre con 100 acciones, a mal que le vaya, tampoco va a merecer un suicidio... ahora bien, yo si sigue bajando vendería en cuanto bajase de 91... así sólo perdería 16 pavos por acción...


----------



## midelburgo (22 Sep 2015)

Cuando se sepa de cuanto es la multa, habra otro cambio. 

Y luego vendran los juicios de los ecologetas yankees despechados.


----------



## en practicas (22 Sep 2015)

Le deseo suerte.


----------



## OvEr0n (22 Sep 2015)

El tema no es solo la multa. También la pérdida de confianza. Esta acción va a estar dando bandazos y a la baja un tiempo mientras se clarifica que demonios pasa. No veo que sea buen momento para entrar. Es como apostar en la ruleta a 1/3 de las posiciones. Mal asunto...


----------



## mpbk (22 Sep 2015)

tranquilos........

saldrá bien.


----------



## aeagleinmyflag (22 Sep 2015)

Ojalá que te salga bien. El latigazo gordo ha venido a las 11:30 de la mañana

Cotizacion de VOLKSWAGEN VORZ - Empresa - elEconomista.es

Y acompañado de un fuerte volumen. Eso es que algún fondo importante o alguien con una posición bestial y con información de primera mano ha salido por patas y vendiendo a mercado. 

Buff, yo que tú las soltaba en intradía si sube algo al cierre dentro de un par de días si repunta algo. Pero no aguantaría la posición por mucho tiempo. Como perfore los 100 p´abajo , la hostia puede ser gorda.


----------



## OvEr0n (22 Sep 2015)

Si tranquilo estamos. Supuestamente es tu dinero xD


----------



## estasi (22 Sep 2015)

Registrador dijo:


> Pillo sitio para owned del mes.
> 
> Alguien puede poner el video de aquel _hijbersor _que recomendaba comprar gowex despues de que se destapase el timo y que luego, cuando ya lo habia perdido todo, salia diciendo que le habian enganado?



gowex es VW? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## mol (22 Sep 2015)

especulacion en estado puro, a ver que ocurre! Interesante el mundo este de las acciones... es goloso ver como puedes ganar tropocientos euros en tan pocos dias.

Queremos mas y massss y masssssssssss... y la avaricia (a veces) rompe el saco


----------



## estasi (22 Sep 2015)

mol dijo:


> especulacion en estado puro, a ver que ocurre! Interesante el mundo este de las acciones...* es goloso ver como puedes ganar tropocientos euros en tan pocos dias.*
> 
> Queremos mas y massss y masssssssssss... y la avaricia (a veces) rompe el saco



en bolsa para ganar millones tienen que perder


----------



## Imparable (22 Sep 2015)

Money Management ...

Si 100 acciones a precio de hoy supone entre un 2-5% del total de la cartera pues bueno, ahora entrar ahí con todos los huevos como que no es buena idea ni siquiera saliendo bien.

Está arrastrando a todo el sector, parece que se van a poder pillar más abajo..


----------



## mol (22 Sep 2015)

Este es uno de esos 'momentos historicos' de la bolsa, supongo, no ? movimientos grandes en pocos dias


----------



## Tuttle (22 Sep 2015)

Creo que va a estar saliendo mierda una temporada ahora que resulta que todo el mundo se ha dado cuenta de que el rey está desnudo. Igual se ponen a sonsacar alguna que otra de las miserias de la empresa.

Yo esperaría una semana para ver como evoluciona la cosa.


----------



## Stopford (22 Sep 2015)

andyteleco dijo:


> La verdad es que es tentador. P/E de 5.03 y dividendos de 4.5%



La primera vez que meto en ignorados a alguien pero tu firma es insufrible. Si es lo que querías felicidades.


----------



## Dupla (22 Sep 2015)

Esto con Hitler no pasaba.


----------



## Mi abuela esta en Badoo (22 Sep 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> venderé en 125 en un mes.



Jojojojo. Con las decenas de buenas opciones que tienes hoy para hacer dinero gordo en pocas horas este fenomeno compra VW. 

Eres muy bueno.....:baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## lacuentaatras (22 Sep 2015)

tengo 60.000 "ahorrados"...¿es mucha locura doctor?...

Apuesta a largo plazo?


----------



## Jota001 (22 Sep 2015)

VW se va a los infiernos, igual tampoco cumple la norma Euro actual, y seguro que hay más modelos de motor afectados


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (22 Sep 2015)

Stopford dijo:


> La primera vez que meto en ignorados a alguien pero tu firma es insufrible. Si es lo que querías felicidades.



Siempre hay una primera vez... es la primera vez que alguien me ignora (abiertamente) :XX:

De todas formas es solo un experimento, pronto la cambiaré


----------



## Papo de luz (22 Sep 2015)

Ya empieza la caída hasta mínimos de hoy, por lo menos.
Veremos y ojalá me equivoque


----------



## DONK (22 Sep 2015)

No creo que VW se vaya a ir a tomar por saco,me parece pronto para comprar pero a largo plazo estoy seguro de que todo volvera a la normalidad,yo de todas formas en caso de entrar lo hare en Porsche que se esta pegando la misma hostia pero es mucho mas barato.Hasta que este escandalo se aclare veo a estas dos acciones cayendo.Si esta te sale bien te encumbras MPBK.


----------



## tixel (22 Sep 2015)

Alonso Ruiz de Santullán dijo:


> Jojojojo. Con las decenas de buenas opciones que tienes hoy para hacer dinero gordo en pocas horas este fenomeno compra VW.
> 
> Eres muy bueno.....:baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba:



Podrias compartir cuales son esas buenas opciones?
Gracias


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (22 Sep 2015)

El Cuidador dijo:


> No creo que VW se vaya a ir a tomar por saco,me parece pronto para comprar pero a largo plazo estoy seguro de que todo volvera a la normalidad,yo de todas formas en caso de entrar lo hare en Porsche que se esta pegando la misma hostia pero es mucho mas barato.Hasta que este escandalo se aclare veo a estas dos acciones cayendo.Si esta te sale bien te encumbras MPBK.



Pues la verdad es que si... 

P/E=4.29
Div. yield 4.88%

Mucho mayor margen de ganancia por coche y (en caso de que hayan falseado también las pruebas de emisiones, cosa que desconozco) muchas menos reclamaciones que atender.


----------



## DONK (22 Sep 2015)

Jota001 dijo:


> VW se va a los infiernos, igual tampoco cumple la norma Euro actual, y seguro que hay más modelos de motor afectados



En Europa si no la cumple VW tampoco la van a cumplir la mayoria de marcas,la UE es un chiringuito,aqui cambiaran las reglas en las que se basan las emisiones y a tomar por culo aunque el escandolo la hatra caer,yo lo que no veo es una quiebra.


----------



## mggz (22 Sep 2015)

No quebrar no quiebra ni de coña, pero seguro que las acciones siguen bajando durante un tiempo. No creo que hayan tocado suelo aún. Con un poco más de paciencia se puede dar un pelotazo mayor. Y en este foro y en todos lados hay más de uno y más de dos esperando a hacer la misma jugada cuando bajen de 100 para forrarse con el rebote.
Compras a 106 y venderás a 125, no lo dudo.
Pero ten en cuenta que hay muchas manos fuertes que están forzando a que la bajada sea mayor. Ellos venden ahora para que las gacelas compren a 106, pero forzarán que se prolongue la bajada para que las gacelas se acojonen y vendan. Luego ellos recomprar sus propias acciones a 90 y ahí empieza el cohete de vuelta a los 125.


----------



## melderomero (22 Sep 2015)

Andyteleco, por Dios, cambia la firma, que le va a dar un ataque epiléptico a alguien...


----------



## Registrador (22 Sep 2015)

estasi dijo:


> gowex es VW? :XX::XX::XX:



VW es una empresa que engana como Gowex, quasipublica como Cajamadrid, y que ha hecho errores estrategicos como Nokia.

Cuando Google saque sus coches autonomos en 3 anos y Tesla se haga con el mercado de los coches electricos, VW seguira el mismo camino que Saab.

Scheiße über Alles ::


----------



## DONK (22 Sep 2015)

mggz dijo:


> No quebrar no quiebra ni de coña, pero seguro que las acciones siguen bajando durante un tiempo. No creo que hayan tocado suelo aún. Con un poco más de paciencia se puede dar un pelotazo mayor. Y en este foro y en todos lados hay más de uno y más de dos esperando a hacer la misma jugada cuando bajen de 100 para forrarse con el rebote.
> Compras a 106 y venderás a 125, no lo dudo.
> Pero ten en cuenta que hay muchas manos fuertes que están forzando a que la bajada sea mayor. Ellos venden ahora para que las gacelas compren a 106, pero forzarán que se prolongue la bajada para que las gacelas se acojonen y vendan. Luego ellos recomprar sus propias acciones a 90 y ahí empieza el cohete de vuelta a los 125.



Que todo dios esta agazapado esperando el momento para entrar es seguro,Vw no es una marca de mierda,es un mounstruo en el sector del automovil,yo tambien opino que seguira cayendo,la hostia de hoy aun esta siendo muy fuerte y dudo que pase de hostion a subido,mas bien creo que cada dia ira bajando cada vez un poco menos fuerte hasta que se detenga la caida y se empiece a dar la vuelta,en torno a los 100 hay un soporte pero esto no es una correccion asi que lo puede atravesar facilmento,yo apuesto a que lo hara.

---------- Post added 22-sep-2015 at 17:19 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> VW es una empresa que engana como Gowex, quasipublica como Cajamadrid, y que ha hecho errores estrategicos como Nokia.
> 
> Cuando Google saque sus coches autonomos en 3 anos y Tesla se haga con el mercado de los coches electricos, VW seguira el mismo camino que Saab.
> 
> Scheiße über Alles ::



Volkswagen no es Saab y Tesla no es ni Saab.

---------- Post added 22-sep-2015 at 17:27 ----------




andyteleco dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que si...
> 
> P/E=4.29
> Div. yield 4.88%
> ...



Porsche pertenece a VW,yo no se muy bien de que va la historia pero me suena que es en motores diesel asi que a los deportivos mucho no les debe de afectar,de todas formas es unaaccion que va ligda a lo que pase con la empresa matriz asi que a ver como acaban los de Volks.


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Sep 2015)

Será otra maniobra de Ferdinand Porsche ..
¿ Cuándo fue la última jugada del cabrón éste? .. aquella vez que hizo saltar todos los stop lose de las acciones de VW que él mismo había alquilado a gente que jugaba corta .. ya no lo recuerdo bien, pero obligó a comprar acciones suyas a 300 y pico euros ... se cagaron en tós sus muertos más frescos ... cuando esta jugarreta no sea una venganza ...


----------



## Somos_Petroleo (22 Sep 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> venderé en 125 en un mes.



Seguramente acertaras pero te llevara mas tiempo

He leido un articulo basado en las acciones que han tenido algun bajon durante un dia y casi todas ellas recuperaban e incluso luego subian de la posicion antes del batacazo.

Para ganar dinero hay que ser un poco contrarian.


----------



## jayco (22 Sep 2015)

Ostiazo de multas que le van a meter + consumidores a los que les van a reducir la potencia y van a reclamar daños. Suerte con la inversion.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Sep 2015)

andyteleco dijo:


> La verdad es que es tentador. P/E de 5.03 y dividendos de 4.5%



imagina que china y francia ahora descubren que también timó.


crees que china va a poner una fine fina?


----------



## mpbk (22 Sep 2015)

no me hagáis caso..............puedo aguantar por debajo de 100......hasta 96 sin problemas.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (22 Sep 2015)

No creo que sea buena idea. 

Aparte de la multa milmillonaria que le espera en USA y todos los juicios en las que los clientes tienen todas las de ganar por mala fe manifiesta, ahora tendrán que poner el sw de todas las centralitas en el modo de bajas emisiones, así que los Golf de 140CV van a hacer 20 segundos de 0 a 100, si es que llegan a funcionar. Y mientras tanto, espérate que no les prohíban circular hasta entonces. 

El golpe a la imagen de VW en USA es brutal. A ver ahora cómo mantienen la ficción de que son coches de calidad por los que merece la pena pagar un sobreprecio.

Lo que han hecho está al nivel del más cutre gitano canastero.


----------



## especulatorr (22 Sep 2015)

VW aún tiene que esperar (corto-medio plazo) las normativas europeas le aplaquen, aunque sabiendo que la Führer controla la UE y sus políticas, puede ser que les peguen una multa de dimensiones estratosféricas. Eso sí que será gracioso de ver, cómo la demócrata de CDU y el partido del progreso, manipula las leyes europeas para saltarse la ley que uno de sus hijos (VAG) ha quebrado.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (22 Sep 2015)

Joder, es que les pueden demandar por infinitos conceptos. 

Les van a pedir que les devuelvan el dinero del coche por vicios ocultos no sólo conocidos, sino intencionados. Aparte de la disminución del valor como coche usado, totalmente achacable a la mala fe de VW.

La marca Alemania está kaputt en USA.


----------



## 4motion (22 Sep 2015)

No es para tanto haran un campaña de llamada a todos los vehiculos afectados y meteran el parche solucionando el problema, eso si los concesionarios se van a hinchar de hacer actualizaciones de software de la unidad de control de motor.

Las posibles demandas seran contadas, eso si la multa la van a pagar bien pagada y la imagen de marca esta muy tocada.


----------



## Jota001 (22 Sep 2015)

4motion dijo:


> No es para tanto haran un campaña de llamada a todos los vehiculos afectados y meteran el parche solucionando el problema, eso si los concesionarios se van a hinchar de hacer actualizaciones de software de la unidad de control de motor.
> 
> Las posibles demandas seran contadas, eso si la multa la van a pagar bien pagada y la imagen de marca esta muy tocada.



No se arregla con software, a no ser que capen el motor y en ese caso tendría una potencia menor a la que declaraban al venderlo. Estafa total!


----------



## caraculo (22 Sep 2015)

Está a nivel de 2012. Queda bajada


----------



## Registrador (22 Sep 2015)

El ministro italiano de medioambiente solo ha pedido que se dejen de vender los VW que lleven este software en Italia ::



> Il ministro dell'Ambiente, Gian Luca Galletti, chiede di valutare lo stop alla vendita di auto in Italia anche qui fosse stato utilizzato il software incriminato.



Volkswagen, lo scandalo si allarga: 11 milioni di veicoli truccati, accantona 6,5 miliardi - Repubblica.it


----------



## RuiKi84 (22 Sep 2015)

Es una buena compra


----------



## DONK (22 Sep 2015)

Tiene pinta de que MPBK se va a comer un owned de la hostia,Francia y Japon ya han dicho que ellos van a mirar si les han hecho la misma jugada y Volkswagen ya ha dicho que no hace falta,que si que se la han hecho ::::

Merkel lo mismo,que va a investigar todo y que quiere transparencia y comercio justo.

El ministro Soria ha sido el mas duro con Volkwagen con estas contundentes declaraciones "Por favor Volkswagen,no dejeis de invertir en España,teneis demasiada presencia en nuestro pais" ::::


----------



## Registrador (22 Sep 2015)

El Cuidador dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que MPBK se va a comer un owned de la hostia,Francia y Japon ya han dicho que ellos van a mirar si les han hecho la misma jugada y Volkswagen ya ha dicho que no hace falta,que si que se la han hecho ::::
> 
> Merkel lo mismo,que va a investigar todo y que quiere transparencia y comercio justo.
> 
> El ministro Soria ha sido el mas duro con Volkwagen con estas contundentes declaraciones "Por favor Volkswagen,no dejeis de invertir en España,teneis demasiada presencia en nuestro pais" ::::



Si alguién cree que los americanos, franceses, japones, coreanos va a dejar pasar la oportunidad de cargarse a VW es que no sabe nada de realpolitik.

Los alemanes levantarán toda la mierda que puedan sobre sus rivales, pero por desgracia para ellos, llevan las de perder.

De los 10 principales fabricantes de coches, Japón tiene cuatro (Toyota, Nissan, Honda y Suzuki); Francia 2 (PSA Peugeot Citroen y Renault); Estados Unidos, dos (GM y Ford), y Corea del Sur, uno (Hyundai).

A VW le van a dar hasta en el carnet.


----------



## rogis (22 Sep 2015)

Esperad a que haga un suelo durmiente y luego cuando se rompa hacia arriba se entra.


----------



## makokillo (22 Sep 2015)

Jota001 dijo:


> No se arregla con software, a no ser que capen el motor y en ese caso tendría una potencia menor a la que declaraban al venderlo. Estafa total!



Si quitan la trampa del software que daba menos emisiones, cuando vallan a pasar la revisión, los VW daran emisiones demás y no te pasarian la revisión. Si quieren bajar las emisiones de CO2 tendrán que tocar el mapa motor y como tu bien dices quitar potencia al motor. Tanto si no te pasan la revisión por culpa de los chanchullos de VW como si te tienen que bajar la potencia del motor si quieres que te pasen la revision, no les puede llover una avalancha de demandas de cada propietario de un VW? Ademas de la perdida de credibilidad de la marca y del multazo que les va a caer, tambien se les podria ir un buen pico en indemnizaciones.


----------



## Chortina Premium (22 Sep 2015)

Y anda que no le tienen gato las demás marcas a los'iohputas de los seres de luz de la VW


----------



## DONK (23 Sep 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Si quitan la trampa del software que daba menos emisiones, cuando vallan a pasar la revisión, los VW daran emisiones demás y no te pasarian la revisión. Si quieren bajar las emisiones de CO2 tendrán que tocar el mapa motor y como tu bien dices quitar potencia al motor. Tanto si no te pasan la revisión por culpa de los chanchullos de VW como si te tienen que bajar la potencia del motor si quieres que te pasen la revision, no les puede llover una avalancha de demandas de cada propietario de un VW? Ademas de la perdida de credibilidad de la marca y del multazo que les va a caer, tambien se les podria ir un buen pico en indemnizaciones.



El arreglo cuesta 600 euros para conservar potencia y emitir los gases permitidos por lo que han dicho,tampoco es para tanto,pro claro,eso lo multiplicas por 11 millones que son los afectados y menudo timo han hecho los cabrones.


----------



## River in the street (23 Sep 2015)

No ha metido ni un leuro en VW...... y lo sabes


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2015)

Trastu dijo:


> Este inversor confía en que la Merkel salvará a la Volkswagen, buenismo en estado puro vamos como apostar a los caballos, los galgos o hacer quinielas. A eso algunos le llaman invertir.



Hombre, hasta ahora era VW quien salvaba a la Merkel y parece difícil que ésta pueda salvarles porque no tienen un problema financiero, tienen un problema de que se pueden quedar sin vender producto por estafa.

Si todo fuese una multa .......... pero es diferente cuando el negocio se ve cuestionado porque al otro lado no hay clientes.

Porque lo que parece que está fuera de toda duda es que VW no es capaz de vender coches que cumplan las normativas medioambientales.


----------



## 4motion (23 Sep 2015)

Jota001 dijo:


> No se arregla con software, a no ser que capen el motor y en ese caso tendría una potencia menor a la que declaraban al venderlo. Estafa total!



Creeme lo arreglaran con soft , pero en lo ultimo tienes razon , yo llevaria el coche a un banco de potencia despues de la Reprogramacion del Concesionario, veras que sorpresas.


----------



## mpbk (23 Sep 2015)

stop min de hoy primer paquete, segundo paquete stop 98

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 09:29 ----------

SBS - FOLLOW THE LEADER (VIDEOCLIP OFICIAL) 2000 - YouTube


----------



## 4motion (23 Sep 2015)

Como rompa por debajo de 100 le meto fijo.

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=VOW.DE&t=5d&l=on&z=l&q=l&c=


----------



## mpbk (23 Sep 2015)

de momento ya le saco 1100€, asi que los owneds al buzon de los fracasados..........

pero esto tiene que subir a 130 hasta final de año.


----------



## Registrador (23 Sep 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> de momento ya le saco 1100€, asi que los owneds al buzon de los fracasados..........
> 
> pero esto tiene que subir a 130 hasta final de año.



De momento no le has sacado *nada *porque no has vendido, bocachancla.


----------



## mpbk (23 Sep 2015)

Registrador dijo:


> De momento no le has sacado *nada *porque no has vendido, bocachancla.



jajajaj eres de los que hasta que no vendo no piedo?:XX::XX:

si quiero vendo ahora..estoy ganando.


----------



## Registrador (23 Sep 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> jajajaj eres de los que hasta que no vendo no piedo?:XX::XX:
> 
> si quiero vendo ahora..estoy ganando.



El cuento de la lechera reloaded.


----------



## mpbk (23 Sep 2015)

1400................


----------



## DONK (23 Sep 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> 1400................



Si es verdad lo que dijiste ayer de que tenias el stop en 96 hoy te ha saltado.De todas formas a mi este minirebote no me convence nada,ha hecho una paradita en torno a los 100 porque es una cifra psicologica,lo normal es que siga en caida ya que aun no han destapado todo el pastel aunque quizas y este todo descontado.


----------



## Registrador (23 Sep 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> 1400................



Mentiroso, has escrito que tenias los stop en 98 :



mpbk dijo:


> yo estoy dentro............pero estos niveles los tiene que aguantar, no aguanto bajadas más alla de 98.



Y hoy ha llegado a 96 asi que se un hombre y acepta que has vendido y palmado pasta. O lo mas probable: que no llegaste a comprar y estas troleando.


----------



## mpbk (23 Sep 2015)

k hoy ha llegado a 102, hay dos volkswagen tontolabas,.

jojojo 118 ya

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 14:46 ----------

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=VOW.DE

menudo nivel maribel...........

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 14:47 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> Mentiroso, has escrito que tenias los stop en 98 :
> 
> 
> 
> Y hoy ha llegado a 96 asi que se un hombre y acepta que has vendido y palmado pasta. O lo mas probable: que no llegaste a comprar y estas troleando.



https://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=VOW.DE

minimo 102

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 14:48 ----------




El Cuidador dijo:


> Si es verdad lo que dijiste ayer de que tenias el stop en 96 hoy te ha saltado.De todas formas a mi este minirebote no me convence nada,ha hecho una paradita en torno a los 100 porque es una cifra psicologica,lo normal es que siga en caida ya que aun no han destapado todo el pastel aunque quizas y este todo descontado.



https://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=VOW.DE

102 min. no me ha saltado nada y ganando 2700 pavos.

de nada a todos cascarabias, soy el mejor.


----------



## StartingOver (23 Sep 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> k hoy ha llegado a 102, hay dos volkswagen tontolabas,.
> 
> jojojo 118 ya
> 
> ...




por que no expulsan del foro a este LOSER con mayusculas? No me molesta que no acierte ni una en bolsa ni que intoxique financiaramente con sus conejos, sino que es en realidad un GRANDISIMO TROLL, con rabietas de ninio pequenio maleducado.

saludos


----------



## Kalevala (23 Sep 2015)

Kalevala dijo:


> 10600 merkeles a VW.
> Entrada 106 dia 22-Sept
> Salida 125 antes del 22-Oct
> 
> ...



BUeno pues parece que vamos viendo 

El stop loss lo puso en 98 (uan perdida de 8 frente a una ganancia esperada de 19, relacion de 2,375, malilla) y no le ha saltado.

Pero como es "muy bueno" VW va por 119 y va ganando 1300 merkeles virtuales.

Luego dice que sube el stop loss al minimo de hoy (103,08), la perdida potencial es solo de 3 y dice que vendera en 130 (esto suena mejor, ratio de 24/3 = 8, muy buena)

Que haya suerte. HAsta el rabo todo es toro!


----------



## Somos_Petroleo (23 Sep 2015)

Aqui un estudio que dice que hay que comprar al tercer dia de la gran caida, es decir hoy:
http://www.mta.org/eweb/docs/pdfs/2011-dowaward.pdf

Vamos, que mpbk no anda muy desencaminado.


----------



## mpbk (23 Sep 2015)

Kalevala dijo:


> BUeno pues parece que vamos viendo
> 
> El stop loss lo puso en 98 (uan perdida de 8 frente a una ganancia esperada de 19, relacion de 2,375, malilla) y no le ha saltado.
> 
> ...



la venta no lo sé aún, pero si creo que estará por 130

estoy muy orgulloso de mi entrada........se donde estaba el soporte.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 14:59 ----------




StartingOver dijo:


> por que no expulsan del foro a este LOSER con mayusculas? No me molesta que no acierte ni una en bolsa ni que intoxique financiaramente con sus conejos, sino que es en realidad un GRANDISIMO TROLL, con rabietas de ninio pequenio maleducado.
> 
> saludos



que no acierto? pero una detrás de otra.........tu si k eres un troll usano expatriado.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 15:20 ----------

Los comentarios de la primera página:


Registrador dijo:


> Pillo sitio para owned del mes.
> 
> Alguien puede poner el video de aquel _hijbersor _que recomendaba comprar gowex despues de que se destapase el timo y que luego, cuando ya lo habia perdido todo, salia diciendo que le habian enganado?



owned pa ti, y espero una disculpa



burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Mal hecho, mañana estarán a 80...



pues no. están a 120.



HARLEY66 dijo:


> Yo estoy por pillar 1000 acciones pero me da palo que en dos dias esten a 90 ......
> Hago caso a mpbk o no?



hazme caso otro día, soy el mejor del foro.



Pavement dijo:


> Creo que cometes un error, pinta mal el tema yankie, pero que muy mal.



no cometí un error


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Sep 2015)

madre mia menuda gente que se ve por este post... los que entran como hienas (alcistas o bajistas) a una accion con el objetivo de sacar chorrocientosmil euros de plusvalias en una semana para contarlo en el bar deben ser los mismos que dicen que los bancos internacionales son unos malvados especuladores que juegan con el sustento de la gente...


----------



## mpbk (23 Sep 2015)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> madre mia menuda gente que se ve por este post... los que entran como hienas (alcistas o bajistas) a una accion con el objetivo de sacar chorrocientosmil euros de plusvalias en una semana para contarlo en el bar deben ser los mismos que dicen que los bancos internacionales son unos malvados especuladores que juegan con el sustento de la gente...



a mi no me da placer ganar dinero, me da igual ganar 10 o 5, lo que me gusta es dominar la bolsa, saber donde comprar y donde vender.


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Sep 2015)

dominar la bolsa dice... el p.uto Warren Buffet de Mostoles este... jo.der anda que no flipa la gente...dominar la bolsa.... y seguro que no sabes ni leer el jodido balance de una multinacional...


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (23 Sep 2015)

Yo porque no tengo pasta, pero creo que el que quiera hacer pasta fácil debe estar atento estos días para entrar. A VW la sacarán de este embrollado, sin duda, y luego a subir.


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Sep 2015)

mpbk, oye que te han borrado el otro hilo que has abierto. Vigila que no te baneen.
Por cierto, como ves el eur/usd hoy??

Gracias y cuidate


----------



## jajavi (23 Sep 2015)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> madre mia menuda gente que se ve por este post... los que entran como hienas (alcistas o bajistas) a una accion con el objetivo de sacar chorrocientosmil euros de plusvalias en una semana para contarlo en el bar deben ser los mismos que dicen que los bancos internacionales son unos malvados especuladores que juegan con el sustento de la gente...



y a ti que es lo que te parece mal?
los bancos internacionales usan informacion privilegiada que les proporciona riesgo cero
esta gente de aqui se juega el pellejo
una cosa es reprobable , la otra no

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 13:57 ----------




arriba/abajo dijo:


> dominar la bolsa dice... el p.uto Warren Buffet de Mostoles este... jo.der anda que no flipa la gente...dominar la bolsa.... y seguro que no sabes ni leer el jodido balance de una multinacional...



se te ve muy listo, a ver si en vez de criticar nos ilustras, empieza por favor


----------



## estasi (23 Sep 2015)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> dominar la bolsa dice... el p.uto Warren Buffet de Mostoles este... jo.der anda que no flipa la gente...dominar la bolsa.... y seguro que no sabes ni leer *el jodido balance de una multinacional*...



que tiene que ver el balance,las deudas de empresas,el superavit

con la bolsa?

enteraillo


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Sep 2015)

estasi dijo:


> que tiene que ver el balance,las deudas de empresas,el superavit
> 
> con la bolsa?
> 
> enteraillo



desde luego si vas a invertir al larguisimo plazo de ....dos semanas no tiene nada que ver. Con ir de ser el mas listo de la clase como nuestro amigo basta. Para cualquier inversion que busque un minimo de rentabilidad sin asumir un riesgo enorme...debes empezar por entender lo que dicen los numeros de la empresa.

En que te fijas sino tu para invertir? en los consejos de nuestro oraculo mpbk?

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 15:17 ----------




jajavi dijo:


> y a ti que es lo que te parece mal?
> los bancos internacionales usan informacion privilegiada que les proporciona riesgo cero
> esta gente de aqui se juega el pellejo
> una cosa es reprobable , la otra no
> ...



Me parece mal la hipocresia de la gente, nada mas.

Y si piensas que todas las inversiones de los bancos de inversion son hbasadas en inside trading.. no tienes ni idea my friend. Te lo dice alguien que si ha pisado esas arenas, no hablo de oidas como casi todos aqui. Eso si, me remito a mi comentario inicial, queda muy bien, palillo en boca, decir que esos del golam sas son unos malvados especuladores mientras yo voy en busca del ultimo centimo en la abengoa de turno...


----------



## estasi (23 Sep 2015)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> desde luego si vas a invertir al larguisimo plazo de ....dos semanas no tiene nada que ver. Con ir de ser el mas listo de la clase como nuestro amigo basta. Para cualquier inversion que busque un minimo de rentabilidad sin asumir un riesgo enorme...debes empezar por entender lo que dicen los numeros de la empresa.
> 
> En que te fijas sino tu para invertir? en los consejos de nuestro oraculo mpbk?
> 
> ...



yo solo invierto cuando baja y vendo cuando sube


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Sep 2015)

Yo solo invierto cuando sube y sigue subiendo.... cuanto gano alguien que metio hace diez anhos pasta en inditex? que % puede estar ganando ese tio en dividendos de la compania?

los chicharros...para la comida en el chiringuito


----------



## mol (23 Sep 2015)

:: los brokers de Mostoles juasjausjuasjuasjuasjaujusa


----------



## wililon (23 Sep 2015)

¿acaso creeis que no le va a caer ningún puro en la UE? tiene mucho por bajar la acción


----------



## Forespak (23 Sep 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> a mi no me da placer ganar dinero, me da igual ganar 10 o 5, lo que me gusta es dominar la bolsa, saber donde comprar y donde vender.



Jodo maño, no me meto en si sabes o dejas de saber de bolsa porque yo no tengo ni puta idea.
Pero tu, Risto Mejide y Pablo Iglesias debéis de ser las tres personas con más ego de este país.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (23 Sep 2015)

Forespak dijo:


> Jodo maño, no me meto en si sabes o dejas de saber de bolsa porque yo no tengo ni puta idea.
> Pero tu, Risto Mejide y Pablo Iglesias debéis de ser las tres personas *con más ego de este país.*



Subo la apuesta... en el caso del forero, hay que sustituir país por frenopático... ::


----------



## especulatorr (23 Sep 2015)

En un mes está tocando los 80, al tiempo. No tiene futuro, aunque jugamos con el margen de la Unión Merkeliana, que como es suya, y VW es Alemana, quizás se lo saltan.


----------



## mpbk (23 Sep 2015)

hola wapiximos...........pues bueno hoy hemos triunfao

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 20:28 ----------




arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo solo invierto cuando sube y sigue subiendo.... cuanto gano alguien que metio hace diez anhos pasta en inditex? que % puede estar ganando ese tio en dividendos de la compania?
> 
> los chicharros...para la comida en el chiringuito



y que mas daaaaaaaa los putos dividendos, que te lo descuentan de la cotización pesaos con los mierdas dividendos.


----------



## Rokus (23 Sep 2015)

A mi mpbk me suele parecer un troll, pero aun sin tener ni pajolera idea de bolsa, no creo que VW baje más de lo que ha hecho. Es una empresa enorme, que sobrevivirá y se repondrá de esto, igual que lo hizo, creo que Toyota, con no se que tema del acelerador


----------



## Action directe (23 Sep 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> hola wapiximos...........pues bueno hoy hemos triunfao
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 20:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Te los descuentan, asi la accion pasa a valer menos y tener unos ratios mas atractivos; por lo que en poco tiempo vuelve al precio de antes del dividendo

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 21:13 ----------




Rokus dijo:


> A mi mpbk me suele parecer un troll, pero aun sin tener ni pajolera idea de bolsa, no creo que VW baje más de lo que ha hecho. Es una empresa enorme, que sobrevivirá y se repondrá de esto, igual que lo hizo, creo que Toyota, con no se que tema del acelerador



Uf, no se, dicen que son 11 millones de coches con ese problema en todo el mundo. Si capan esos coches con el modo ecologico funcionando siempre, sus propietarios querran una compensacion por tener un coche que no tira tanto. A parte que un gap asi de basto te crea una tendencia bajista por huevos. Piensa que ya era bajista desde abril. Solo desde el lunes negro parecia que se quedaba lateral.


----------



## mpbk (23 Sep 2015)

Rokus dijo:


> A mi mpbk me suele parecer un troll, pero aun sin tener ni pajolera idea de bolsa, no creo que VW baje más de lo que ha hecho. Es una empresa enorme, que sobrevivirá y se repondrá de esto, igual que lo hizo, creo que Toyota, con no se que tema del acelerador



un troll amo en bolsa.

106 y está a 118 

sobran las letras.


----------



## Rokus (23 Sep 2015)

Action directe dijo:


> Te los descuentan, asi la accion pasa a valer menos y tener unos ratios mas atractivos; por lo que en poco tiempo vuelve al precio de antes del dividendo
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 21:13 ----------
> 
> ...



Vuelvo a decir que no tengo ni pajolera, pero aunque a corto plazo pueda bajar más, a medio plazo no creo que sea una mala inversión. No creo que esto haga que VW se hunda en la miseria, es una empresa demasiado grande, Merkel saldría al rescate si de verdad se terciase


----------



## mpbk (24 Sep 2015)

100 vendidas a 1.23

las otras 100 a ver si me hacen un 1.3

el gap de mínimos es de suelo.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2015 at 09:22 ----------

1700 en 2 dias, no está mal eeeeeeeeeee

---------- Post added 24-sep-2015 at 09:32 ----------

owned pa todosssssssssssssss

yo gano.


----------



## AssGaper (24 Sep 2015)

A los alemanes habria que reventarlos y más su industria.


Por una parte, el tema de los pepinos como nos trataron. Deberian declarar ilegal la circulación de los vehículos, indemnizar por estafa a los clientes y por daños y perjuicios tambien, a los clientes y a los estados por haber pagado esas cuotas de CO2 de emisiones.

Se nacionaliza la industria como pago por indemnizacion y a tomar viento.

¿Han auditado ya sus bancos? O siguen sin dejarse?


----------



## jayco (24 Sep 2015)

Subes las capturas puto mentiroso


----------



## burbujeado (24 Sep 2015)

Que dices si lo máximo está en 120 hoy.. y ahora en 112..

Sin capturas no me creo una mierda


----------



## albinegre (24 Sep 2015)

Eres un crack mpbk. te sigo hace tiempo. escribe en el subforo de inversores.
Aquí hay gente q no sabe lo q es la bolsa y t insulta. insulta quien puede no quien quiere. 
puto amo tete


----------



## mpbk (24 Sep 2015)

burbujeado dijo:


> Que dices si lo máximo está en 120 hoy.. y ahora en 112..
> 
> Sin capturas no me creo una mierda



mirate la otra

---------- Post added 24-sep-2015 at 20:11 ----------

pa que quieres mis pantallas, para saber si he ganado 200 o 5000?

yo digo cuanto compro, la cantidad cada uno k ponga la k kiera.


----------



## Geldschrank (24 Sep 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> mirate la otra
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-sep-2015 at 20:11 ----------
> 
> ...



Mil euretes me he sacado en el simulador. Mis dieses, señor.


----------



## mpbk (24 Sep 2015)

oeeeeeeeeeeeoeoeoeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Abner (24 Sep 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> oeeeeeeeeeeeoeoeoeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Compraste a 106 pusiste sl en 98, la acción bajó a 96, te hubieran saltado el stop y ahora dices que vas ganando. El fantasy trading lo aguanta todo verdad? 

Troll

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## DONK (26 Sep 2015)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> desde luego si vas a invertir al larguisimo plazo de ....dos semanas no tiene nada que ver. Con ir de ser el mas listo de la clase como nuestro amigo basta. Para cualquier inversion que busque un minimo de rentabilidad sin asumir un riesgo enorme...debes empezar por entender lo que dicen los numeros de la empresa.
> 
> En que te fijas sino tu para invertir? en los consejos de nuestro oraculo mpbk?





Les ha servido mucho a los accionistas de Volkwagen saber los balances de la emoresa 

Eso es todo mentira,para invertir en bolsa lo mejor es el analisis tecnico para saber cuando los que manejan el cotarro estan metindo la pasta.Luego si el tecnico te da entrada si quieres puedes mirar los balances para saber si no esta en quiebra tecnica,despues ya te lo crees si te apetece.


----------



## mpbk (26 Sep 2015)

Abner dijo:


> Compraste a 106 pusiste sl en 98, la acción bajó a 96, te hubieran saltado el stop y ahora dices que vas ganando. El fantasy trading lo aguanta todo verdad?
> 
> Troll
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



otro tonto.............es que dáis verdaderamente pena.

no ves que es la otra volkswagen?? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...hoy-ibex-queda-abierto-obj-11700-12500-a.html

tu troll y tonto, enhorabuena campeón.


----------



## satu (27 Sep 2015)

Para eso juegatelo al rojo


----------



## lacuentaatras (27 Sep 2015)

yo compré a 114 (por idiota y prudente; la decisión la tomé cuando estaban a 90.....:-()


Y vienen los putos suizos a tocar los cohones...


mis cagaleras las oyen desde el 1º....

---------- Post added 27-sep-2015 at 10:49 ----------

¿alguien se acuerda de cómo se le rezaba a Judas el Tadeo?
250 accionewsw y bajando...

Pa mi que soy gafe....la última vez que invertí (lo de tener el dinero siempre me suele fallar) fue el dia antes del último crak bursatil...

perdón al del hilo y eso...


----------



## chicodelmaiz (28 Sep 2015)

Pues hoy va por los 99€...


----------



## ridge (28 Sep 2015)

Que manera de palmar.........y van cienes
Servida la final del humor bursatil:
Depeche con "he inventado la martingala" y mpbk con "nunca he perdido son operaciones a largo plazo"


----------



## iDom (28 Sep 2015)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> yo compré a 114 (por idiota y prudente; la decisión la tomé cuando estaban a 90.....:-()
> 
> 
> Y vienen los putos suizos a tocar los cohones...
> ...



Como se te ocurre invertir en VW después de lo acontecido tío? Si tuvieras información privilegiada aún pero supongo que no será el caso. 99,300 :abajo:


----------



## mpbk (28 Sep 2015)

ridge dijo:


> Que manera de palmar.........y van cienes
> Servida la final del humor bursatil:
> Depeche con "he inventado la martingala" y mpbk con "nunca he perdido son operaciones a largo plazo"



pero si yo ya estoy fuera, sali a 125

orden de compra a 98


----------



## chicodelmaiz (28 Sep 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> 100 vendidas a 1.23
> 
> las otras 100 a ver si me hacen un 1.3
> 
> ...



Fantasy trading :-/


----------



## mpbk (28 Sep 2015)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Fantasy trading :-/



máximo 125.6...............

es que doy niveles exactos, que más quieres


----------



## Trilerotrolero (29 Sep 2015)

600.000 empleados, primera empresa en facturación de Alemania, segunda de automoción del mundo y por descubrir todas las estafas del resto de marcas... y alguien cree que dentro de tres meses no se habrá olvidado el tema... 

Yo no tiro un duro en la bolsa... que es cosa de tupis amanerados... pero en este caso me lo estoy pensando.

Que engañabobos es lo del mercado de acciones societarias...


----------



## chicodelmaiz (29 Sep 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> máximo 125.6...............
> 
> es que doy niveles exactos, que más quieres



primero dices



mpbk dijo:


> 100 vendidas a 1.23
> 
> las otras 100 a ver si me hacen un 1.3



pero luego



mpbk dijo:


> pero si yo ya estoy fuera, sali a 125



...


----------



## Imparable (29 Sep 2015)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> yo compré a 114 (por idiota y prudente; la decisión la tomé cuando estaban a 90.....:-()
> 
> 
> Y vienen los putos suizos a tocar los cohones...
> ...



Si no estás completamente pillado, quizá una estrategia pudiera ser promediar a la baja ahora y esperar unos meses a ver cómo está la situación. 

En mi opinión VW se recupera de ésta y cuando salgamos de la actual tendencia bajista general en el mercado puede llegar a rebotar con fuerza.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Sep 2015)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> primero dices
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Supongo que se referira al promedio.

para uno que entiende de esto, y no parais de joderlo vivo.:rolleye:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Sep 2015)

96€

https://www.google.es/search?q=cotizacion+vw&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=XioBVpuGJcHkUonWr7AF

Le sugiero que VENDA YA y limite sus pérdidas.


----------



## gabrielo (29 Sep 2015)

con lo poco que se de bolsa hay que dejarlo correr los soportes puede ser imaginarios y bajar muy abajo abra que esperar a que se vea claramente que toca suelo.


----------



## Franchi (29 Sep 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> venderé en 125 en un mes.



Luego dirá que le sobraba el 1, que se refería a que vendería a 25 en un mes


----------



## especulatorr (29 Sep 2015)

Volkswagen AG

XETRA: VOW3 - 29 sept. 17:35 CET
95,20Price decrease4,10 (4,13 %)

:XX:


----------



## Amonedado (29 Sep 2015)

No hay que alegrarse de las desgracias ajenas. Comprare cuando se posicione sobre los 65.


----------



## gabrielo (29 Sep 2015)

Amonedado dijo:


> No hay que alegrarse de las desgracias ajenas. Comprare cuando se posicione sobre los 65.



ni se sabe donde hará suelo 85,65 ,40 lo que esta claro que es una empresa solida y a largo plazo el que se metió a 106 si espera con el tiempo creo que tenga suerte, lo que esta claro que hoy esta bajando con fuerza y el suelo por ahora no se percibe y es fácil que baje mucho mas ,eso si creo que el que compro a 106 una vez hecho suelo tendrá que esperar un tiempo mínimo 5 o 6 meses para ver su recompensa y hacienda su libra de carne.


----------



## especulatorr (29 Sep 2015)

Amonedado dijo:


> No hay que alegrarse de las desgracias ajenas. Comprare cuando se posicione sobre los 65.



600.000 coches = 18.000.000.000€ de multa (EEUU vs. VW)

11.000.000 coches (UE) = 330.000.000.000€ de multa? (UE vs. VW/Audi/Skoda/BMW)

Por venir:

Consumidores EEUU vs. VW
Consumidores UE vs. VW
Consumidores (worldwide) vs. VW/Audi/BMW/Skoda
Así como descenso de ventas, mala imagen, boicots de consumidores.

Esto es el principio del fin del grupo VAG. O eso, o todos los europeos nos comemos su deuda de mierda por parte de la führer en mando y su lacallo Schäuble.


----------



## Imparable (1 Oct 2015)

especulatorr dijo:


> 600.000 coches = 18.000.000.000€ de multa (EEUU vs. VW)
> 
> 11.000.000 coches (UE) = 330.000.000.000€ de multa? (UE vs. VW/Audi/Skoda/BMW)
> 
> ...



¿Realmente crees que tenemos otra opción? ienso:


----------



## -H- (2 Oct 2015)

Comprar VolksWaguen es confiar en el futuro de Alemania y yo confio en Alemania, lo que pasa es que da miedo meterse, pero no descarto comprar un pequeño lote de automovilisticas alemanas, Daimler (40%), BMW (30%) y Wolksvaguen (30%). Estoy esperando a que pasa con las otras o igual empiezo con WV


----------



## Jeenyus (2 Oct 2015)

Vosotros quedaos con vag, yo estoy esperando mi momento en porsche.


----------



## japiluser (3 Oct 2015)

Amonedado dijo:


> No hay que alegrarse de las desgracias ajenas. Comprare cuando se posicione sobre los 65.



yo soy mas de comprar en numeros redondos .....me esperare al entorno d elos 60!


----------



## Herodotez (4 Oct 2015)

A ver cómo va la cosa mañana, de momento actualizo datos de las pérdidas del florero himbersor mpbk (compra a 106 el día 22) con las que abriremos mañana el casino:

Volkswagen AG
XETRA: VOW3 - 2 oct. 17:35 CET

92,36 Price decrease 4,14 (4,29 %)


----------



## Algas (4 Oct 2015)

Herodotez dijo:


> A ver cómo va la cosa mañana, de momento actualizo datos de las pérdidas del florero himbersor mpbk (compra a 106 el día 22) con las que abriremos mañana el casino:
> 
> Volkswagen AG
> XETRA: VOW3 - 2 oct. 17:35 CET
> ...





Una pregunta, ¿de qué VOW habláis?

Está el VOW3 que creo que son las acciones preferentes estas con derecho a voto, que están a 92 y pico:
https://www.google.com/finance?cid=689853

Y está esta otra VOW, a 101:
https://www.google.com/finance?cid=673455



:


----------



## La Tabiques (4 Oct 2015)

Algas dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿de qué VOW habláis?
> 
> Está el VOW3 que creo que son las acciones preferentes estas con derecho a voto, que están a 92 y pico:
> https://www.google.com/finance?cid=689853
> ...




Yo compre el viernes vow3 al 92, 40 a ver si va a ser que ahora nos preocupa el medio ambiente y mas concretamente el n0x que hace dos dias no teniamos ni idea de que es y ahora parecemos todos vegetarianos peroflautas concienciados no sin mi iphone

de echo ya han dicho los alemanes que a españa no se la paga a los que demanden ni un duro , las deduciones era por niveles de c02 no de nox , asi que los german pagan las multillas con la chorra , les sobra chas para pagar 10 veces mas multas

en resumen esta semana que viene veremos


----------



## Herodotez (5 Oct 2015)

Algas dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿de qué VOW habláis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




VOW3 estaba el 22 de septiembre a 106, luego el florero OP que va palmando unos cuantos merkels va por ahí.

Mañana veremos.


----------



## Jota001 (5 Oct 2015)

¿Cuánto has palmado al final? Sólo por curiosidad y tal...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Oct 2015)

89.66€....esto es el apocalipsis

https://www.google.es/search?q=elmd...e&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#q=cotizacion+volkswagen+


----------



## Herodotez (5 Oct 2015)

88,52..

Se está dejando hoy un 4.15%.

En VW deben estar con malos humos.


Uy... Perdón...


----------



## sikBCN (5 Oct 2015)

vava ostia se esta pegando a corto plazo el colega...pero tranquilos seguro que recupera su dinero a medio/largo plazo


----------



## La Tabiques (5 Oct 2015)

se os va a escapar y lo sabeis

como que os importan los humos a vosotros

o es que vais en bici al curro o a las discos capulletes???

de 86 ya a rebotado ahora mismo a 90,24 tic tac tic tac 




La Tabiques dijo:


> Yo compre el viernes vow3 al 92, 40 a ver si va a ser que ahora nos preocupa el medio ambiente y mas concretamente el n0x que hace dos dias no teniamos ni idea de que es y ahora parecemos todos vegetarianos peroflautas concienciados no sin mi iphone
> 
> de echo ya han dicho los alemanes que a españa no se la paga a los que demanden ni un duro , las deduciones era por niveles de c02 no de nox , asi que los german pagan las multillas con la chorra , les sobra chas para pagar 10 veces mas multas
> 
> en resumen esta semana que viene veremos


----------



## DONK (5 Oct 2015)

sikBCN dijo:


> vava ostia se esta pegando a corto plazo el colega...pero tranquilos seguro que recupera su dinero a medio/largo plazo



Le ha saltado el stop asi que ya no esta dentro.


----------



## Imparable (5 Oct 2015)

La Tabiques dijo:


> se os va a escapar y lo sabeis
> 
> como que os importan los humos a vosotros
> 
> ...



¿Un poco pronto no?

Ahora mismo es subirse al tiovivo.


----------



## La Tabiques (5 Oct 2015)

Imparable dijo:


> ¿Un poco pronto no?
> 
> Ahora mismo es subirse al tiovivo.



el miercoles algo tendran que contar los alemanes para contentar a la gente

no obtante esta a pero 4,5 o menos antes , aunque ya veo que la gente quiere que baje a 60 O MEJOR 30 para que sea un per 2 o 1,6 

riesgo ahi indudablemente pero los fundamentales son tremendos


----------



## mpbk (6 Oct 2015)

estáis como una cabra--------

si leéis el primer mensaje, pone salida a 125, dije un mes pero tardó 2 días, no sé de que habláis.

luego solo se lee owned cuando fue una operación perfecta con la VOLKSWAGEN QUE EN 2007 SUBIÓ A 1000, hay dos vw tontolabas.
por cierto ayer compre vw y porche.


----------

